# Owners Manual for Kubota L245



## Gio

Can anyone help me locate an owner/operator manual for an L245? Thank you


----------



## gt9772c

*I think I can get my hands on a manual*

I just bought a 1976 L245F (2 wd). I think I found a source for a manual. If I can get my hands on it, I will make a PDF and send it out. I have seen a lot of people looking for it. I still need the service manual though.


----------



## Gio

*L245 manual*

Thanks! Look forward to seeing it if you can do the pdf. Let me know if you happen to locate the service manual, too.


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: I think I can get my hands on a manual*



> _Originally posted by gt9772c _
> *I just bought a 1976 L245F (2 wd). I think I found a source for a manual. If I can get my hands on it, I will make a PDF and send it out. I have seen a lot of people looking for it. I still need the service manual though. *


That would be awesome gt! Those manuals are very difficult to find. Thanks! I will be looking forward to it as well. I would have posted the parts manual but for some reason that I have not yet been able to figure out, the Tractor Forum software would not allow it to be posted. Not sure if it is a size or format issue.  

That is why I have to email it out.


----------



## mrg1166uk

*Operator manual L245*

Would be grateful for a copy of the operators manual by email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## cypress

Will anybody that has a operator manual for a L245 (2wd) please e-mail me a copy.

email: [email protected]

Also a service manual.

Thanks


----------



## smalltimingit

*Manual for L3400*

Looking for an owners manual for an 07 L3400 that might be emailed.

[email protected]


----------



## Dowel99

Hey Guys....If someone still has any Kubota L245 manuals I would love to get a copy. I have a couple of questions on mine.

I love this tractor and want to make sure I do everything right with it.

Thanks!!
[email protected]


----------



## Saltymooring

Hi Everyone, I have a very tatty L245DT with a backhoe (just bought it) and so was checking the Web out to find operators manual and a parts book , which lead me to this great web site!

I would really appreciate it if someone could be kind enough to forward a PDF version. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## José

Kubota L245 Manual
Hello I would like to send me the manual Kubota L245 would be a great help.
Thanks.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## OGRFCgroundsman

Hi these manuals are really rare in the UK and the L245 I use has melted the majority of its wiring.

can you mail me a copy and a wiring diagram (if you have one) to [email protected]

Would be absolutely grateful as the sportsfield I look after is suffering!


----------



## Daughtry2

*Manual*

If anyone has the manual for a 1985 Kubota L245 I would greatly appreciate it if you would send it to me. Thank you very very much! :usa:

[email protected]:


----------



## Foxfire

Thanks Guys.


----------



## galenfleming

If anyone has any manuals for the L245DT I would appriciate it if you could share them with me. Just purchased mine. 
[email protected].

Thank you


----------



## Orange1

Could use any and all manuals for a L245DT if anyone is willing send them to me...

Thanks alot

[email protected]


----------



## jginnat

If you still have a pdf of the L245 parts manual will you please email it to me. Email is [email protected]. I could also use the operators manual if anyone has it.

Thanks,

Jeri


----------



## kenan

Hello all,
I am new to this forum. I just purchased a L245DT with a front end loader. I need any and all manuals if someone would be so kind to send them to me.

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## MikeBL245

Hello everyone,

I just recently purchased a L245 and would love to have a parts manual for it. If anyone has one I would greatly appreciate it if you could send me a copy at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Fwes

Hello,
I am also looking for a owners/operators manual for the Kubota L245. Thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## tocviria

*Owners manual l245 dt kubota*

I plan a complete rebuild for the l 245 dt and i need the owners manual , exploded views ,parts list etc so i can not do without them thanks antonio

[email protected]


----------



## blackfoot1

Hi, Bye
I'm new here. I recently acquired a '80 L245 and am looking for a Operators Manual. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. 

My email in [email protected]


----------



## almondjoy1955

*Kubota l245/l245dt owners manual*

I have a copy of the owners manual for the kubota l245 and l245dt. You can e mail me [email protected] and i'll e-mail a copy to you. Does anyone know where i can find decals for a l245dt? I am trying to get my tractor cleaned up and would like to repaine and put on new decals.


----------



## irisul

*Anyone can help me to find out a service manual for this oldie but great tractor Kubota L2201 ( L245 )?

Email [email protected]*


----------



## hloraine

*Workshop Manual for L-Series Tractors*

I have this manual which covers the L185, L245 & L295. It is 451 pages long but not digitized yet.


----------



## labrette

*need a L245DT manual*

Hi! there
i need any manual owner service manual for kubota L 245 dt

thanks for any help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bye


----------



## Fwes

*"rough" pdf*

I have a rough copy i could email to you
send me a private message


----------



## lsmurphy

http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/index.php?dir=Tractor%20Parts%20Manuals/&AutoIndex=a47c643769988b5d57f83617b4c04b0f


----------



## lsmurphy

http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/


----------



## nzebizz

Can anybody out there help with a service manual, owners manual and parts list for a Kubota L245 DT
[email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## sharknet

I have uploaded the owners manual and parts manual to the new "manuals" section. I also have the shop (service) manual to complete the trio for the L245DT, but I cannot get it to stick (it's about 30Meg) I will try again soon.


----------



## tbickerton

Can anyone send me any manuals for the L245 please. We just bought one. [email protected] Cheers


----------



## jagsun

*Need clutch adjust. info L2000DT/ L245 DT*

Can anyone help with info on clutch adjustment for an L2000DT (same as L245DT I believe) ? Please email me at [email protected] ... would MUCH appreciate any help or advice. :hello:


----------



## scottandkaren

I am trying to remove the injector pump it gets stuck on rod lower left


----------



## scottandkaren

could you email me the service manual for the L245 Kubota thanks [email protected]


----------



## Pete Pinkerton

almondjoy1955 said:


> *Kubota l245/l245dt owners manual*
> 
> I have a copy of the owners manual for the kubota l245 and l245dt. You can e mail me [email protected] and i'll e-mail a copy to you. Does anyone know where i can find decals for a l245dt? I am trying to get my tractor cleaned up and would like to repaine and put on new decals.


I just recently purchased a L245DT would you be able to e-mail me a copy of the owners manual?
Thank you [email protected]


----------



## pogobill

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1101745/Kubota-L185.html#manual
Shop manual... may help somewhat.


----------



## pogobill

http://www.kubotabooks.com

http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/index.php?dir=Tractor Owners Manuals/
Wouldn't hurt to donate....


----------



## Tin Tin

Hello Gents,
Just joined to find out a bit more about the kubota L245 we/my wife just got ;-)
I am after an operator manual if somebody could help me to that, i'll be a happy boy
Many thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## Big D

I have a L245 from 1977, would also love to get an owners manual as well.


----------



## Big D

gt9772c said:


> *I think I can get my hands on a manual*
> 
> I just bought a 1976 L245F (2 wd). I think I found a source for a manual. If I can get my hands on it, I will make a PDF and send it out. I have seen a lot of people looking for it. I still need the service manual though.


Were you able to find the manual. I just bought a 1977 L245 and would love to get an owners manual and parts manual.


----------



## jst-lascruces

Fwes said:


> Hello,
> I am also looking for a owners/operators manual for the Kubota L245. Thanks in advance
> [email protected]


Please send me a copy of the PDF if possible. My e-mail address is:
[email protected]

Thank You in advance.

Regards,
JST


----------

